# Gecko... Please help me identify my hitchhiker!!!!



## Madsxox (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi
Well we found this lil guy in our house and need help to know what it is (pretty sure it is a gecko) not sure if i should release it around where i live as it may no be from around here but hitchhiked with us from somewhere else in Australia.
We recently drove from the Sunshine coast in qld to the Mornington peninsula in vic along the coastal highways and he may been picked up somewhere along the way......

Also can i and/or should I keep it if it not from around where i live (i have already got a bready and bluey)

We have already given it a name Jabari means courageous as we assumed he was a hitchhiker! 







Please help!!


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 8, 2016)

I am not a Gecko person but to me it looks like a leaf tail that has had it's tail grow back.  ..................Ron


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 8, 2016)

It's a Marbled Gecko, _Christinus marmoratus, _which is native to southern oz. It doesn't occur in your area, so don't release it.


----------



## Snapped (Feb 8, 2016)

So youre in Mornington Peninsula now? If so, then the little guy is from around the area, they do come into houses, and no, you aren't allowed to keep him or any other wildlife that you find.  Just pop him outside somewhere safe.


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks Snapped, I thought they were back at the sunny coast lol


----------



## Snapped (Feb 8, 2016)

No worries BF, that's why I asked if they were in Vic or not lol


----------



## kingofnobbys (Feb 8, 2016)

What's the harm in letting it live in and around the house (as a wild lizard free to come and go as it chooses) ? natural insect exterminator , all it would need in payment is the occasional cricket.


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 8, 2016)

In VIC should be fine but Sunny coast a no-no. If it doesn't die because of it being outside its natural area, or being eaten out of house and home by AHG it could become a pest, and ANOTHER introduced Sunshine Coast geckos. Marbleds are great hitchhikers, I wouldn't be suprised if it found another up there.

- - - Updated - - -

It is illegal to keep it in captivity


----------

